

Kinect + Ableton + Projectors = kinect controlled instrument + live show - robinwarren
http://www.custom-logic.com/blog/v-motion-project-the-instrument/

======
robinwarren
nb, part two here [http://www.custom-logic.com/blog/v-motion-project-part-ii-
th...](http://www.custom-logic.com/blog/v-motion-project-part-ii-the-visuals/)

